# Problem with temp on ascaso



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi.

I've had an Ascaso steel uno for about 6 months now and just recently it's been acting up.

I turn the machine on and let it get up to temp like normal but after about 15 mins the water becomes a lot hotter than it was doing previously, to the point where it is actually steaming when it comes out of the portafilter.

I've tested the temp of the water as it comes out and it's 66degrees celcius, is this too hot for espresso? If so has anybody got an idea as to why it would suddenly start doing this.

It never gets as hot as it does when I switch to a steam setting so it's not sticking on that setting but I'm not very technically minded so can't think what else it could be.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you descale the machine regularly?

What water do you use (filtered or straight from the tap?)

You should be aiming for water not below 86c coming out of the group head, so the machine is running cool.

It could be the thermostat on its way out.

Did you buy brand new or second hand (is the machine still covered under warranty)?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Seems odd that you are gettng steam at the brewhead but temp is 66c, should be much closer to 100c one would expect as in too hot. How did you meaure your temp?

As Glenn said it may be a thermostat issue whether running too hot or too cool. If it is only 6 months old and under warranty AND regularly scaled/scale free the warrranty will cover repair I would think. But all Espresso machine warranties (I`m fairly sure) state that problems due to scale are not covered.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

How are you measuring the water temperature? It's strange that you are getting 66c from it when it is steaming. The fault as Glenn says is the thermostat You should have two. One for the espresso side and another for steam. When you turn on the machine the "Espresso" stat is switched in and will take the water up between 88-93 degrees. When you hit the steam button and wait for the light to go out (or whatever) the "steam" stat is switchen in which goes to a higher temperature.

The stats are pretty universal though so should be easy to get hold of. (Gaggia ones should work) Otherwise I think it's Fairfax UK that deal with Ascaso (someone correct me if I'm wrong!) so give them a ring.

Definatly stats though!

Lee


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi

I don't descale because I live in a soft water area and never get lime scale in my kettle, washing machine ect and the water I use is straight from the tap. The machine was a ex shop demo model bought over the internet from fairfax with a 3 month warranty.I'm using a household digital max/min thermometer with a sensor for liquids so it may be maxing out at 66 c and unable to read higher temps.

The water is hot to touch but not at boiling point so 93 degrees may be about right.I am worried because I read somewhere that the water shouldn't be steaming when it comes out of the grouphead and up until recently I was used to it being quite a bit cooler.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

cold war kid said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't descale because I live in a soft water area and never get lime scale in my kettle, washing machine ect and the water I use is straight from the tap. .


I thought my water was soft enough, used same kettle for 10 years no lime, until my Gaggia packed in then when I descaled it was Ok again. so don't assume it won't be that.I now descale regularly and use a Brita filter no further problems

Gaz


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

This may be a daft question but what do I do to de-scale? It can't do any harm so I'll give it a go.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

See here

http://www.anothercoffee.co.uk/coffeeinfo/cleaning.aspx

I use Puly baby or Rengite


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you all for your advice.


----------



## Trillfilm (Nov 11, 2019)

I have an Ascaso Duo (this on bottom label: DU-115 Serial Number IN254, 05/2008, 076848).

We got it from a friend. Unit heats but only to 70-75 degrees C. Makes terrible espresso. I flushed it twice using Ascaso Coffee Washer Descaler. Made no difference.

Thermometer tests accurately.

Tried the button on the safety thermostat did not click or move.

_Followed instructions from the 1st-line.com site[B][1][/B]:_

_With the multimeter, please check for continuity between_

_1. __the heat element posts: Yes_

_2. __the posts on each heating element post and the boiler wall NO, as is should be_

_3. __the posts on the coffee thermostat: Yes_

_4. __the posts on the steam thermostat:t Yes_

_5. __the posts on the safety thermostat: Yes_

There is also no GFI problem.

It all tests out fine. I ordered new thermostats, a 100 and 165C.[2]

I replaced thermostats with the new ones. Unit heated to 70 degrees and then later only to around 50. So it wasn't the thermostats.

I switched thermostats, putting the 165 one up top and the 100 as safety below.

It heated and while I wasn't looking, shut off.

Put the new thermostats in back in the correct spaces. It heated to about 60 degrees.

I hope you can help me. Many thanks.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

How are you measuring the temperature? The portafilter needs to be hot to be sure simple ways give some idea and a cold portafilter may change the taste of the shot.

It ideally needs to be at about 80C. One way I have done that is to run a shot through an empty pressurised basket. If left in some machines for long enough they will heat up eventually.

The machine should be flushed before measuring it.

Measuring the actual brew temperature needs a Scace. The only other way is the general aim - circa 80c in the cup, probably a lower and not accounting for any heat the cup takes away. So flow temperature close to the portafilter spout should be some degrees higher. The temperature will vary during the shot so not that easy to say what it should be. It's likely to be lower initially.

John

-


----------

